# How can i train my 7 month old kitten to toilet outside?



## oscarkitty2010 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have had my Rocky since he was 11 weeks old. he was good as gold using his litter tray from day 1 no problems. then out of the blue one morning i came down and found that he'd pooped behind my tv for no reason. he always had a clean litter tray which only he used as my older 15 month old cat always toilets outside, then it became continuous always pooing behind my dinning table up to 4 times a day on my thick carpet! which u can imagine was a nightmare to clean.. i was at my witts end! i bought every kind of anti-poo spray that there was, i laid down tinfoil as i heard they dont like the feeling under their paws but he just started pooing AND peeing on that, i tried using a water bottle to spray him but he became sly which i wudnt notice until i cud smell it! Finally i bought another hooded litter tray, it has gotten a lot better, from 4 times a day its only around 2 times a week. 
However ive booked him in to be neutered next week and i want to start training him to toilet outside, i have a catflap but hes only started popping out for no more than a few mins at a time in the last month, but he doesn't really seem bothered about goin out but i want him to so i can stop this pooing in my house and hopefully get rid of the litter tray for good like i did with my oldest, which i cant understand because the first time i ever let my older cat out he pooped outside the first time and only used the litter tray a further 3-4 times then i got rid of it for good.
Any tips on how to encourage him wud be much appreciated!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I can't pretend to know anything about training cats, but by spraying him you are telling him it is wrong to go, not wrong to go in the house. That is why he is finding sneaky places where you can't see. To his mind, if you see him he gets sprayed. If you don't see him, he doesn't.

When I had cats, once they were used to the litter tray, I would gradually move it toward the back door, then outside. It always worked for me.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

At 7 months he is still a little young to be going outside. They are not aware of the dangers at this age. When he is nearer 12 months he will be a little calmer and more Likely to notice cars/ dogs etc. At the moment he's just too young to notice the danger.

I know this isn't helpful to this problem. I don't have much advice for you in the Litter tray area. How many trays do you have? Id try having 2 and see if that helps. I'm sure other people here can offer more advice.

Best of luck


----------

